# What Echinodorus species is this?



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

View attachment 73877


Thanks


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I don't know......
















Echinodorus Barthii


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks mate - I already hoped you'd post a quick answer


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Thanks mate - I already hoped you'd post a quick answer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....i am difficult to find these days...


----------

